
Measuring and Simplifying at Happiest - iSimone
http://hq.happie.st/instrumenting-happiest/
======
nicholassmith
Given I've been waiting for the page to load for 5 minutes I'm assuming their
server isn't at it's Happiest.

Text Only Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://hq.happie.st/instrumenting-
happiest/&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

